

Becoming My Own Boss - jordanmessina
http://jordanmessina.com/2012/01/17/becoming-my-own-boss/

======
lscott3
This is a great post. I've been down a similar path. Exhausting myself
financially via my first attempt at business . Learned a ton, and realized
that I needed time to get somethings in order and returned to working a 9-5
only to return to solo (for the most part) consulting and working on my
product.

Good luck and keep us posted!

